# GAME.EXE problem!!! plzz help !!! DX10 OR GRAPHICS CARD?



## kool (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi friends, My system configuration is:

INTEL Core 2 duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz
Motherboard: INTEL DG33FB
ON BOARD Graphics 
2 GB RAM
Win XP PRO SP3 with DX10 installed !!

Now when i RUN these games i get same error message, "GAME.EXE has encountered problem" *
Why these games NOT working?? like: SPIDER MAN-3, NFS UNDERCOVER, CAPCOM BIOHAZARD etc.... problem of graphics card or DX10?? * in NFS and spiderman i get this error message: 
"D3D8.DLL not found" OR "dx9 is not installed".

But these games are working fine on my pc like: NFS MOST WANTED, MAX PAYNE 2, PRINCE OF PERSIA WARRIOR WITHIN, FANTASTIC FOUR, GTA SAN ANDREAS.  

i'm attaching screenshots of my system and game error!! so plzzz check it tell me.. 

*thumbnails16.imagebam.com/2611/3221cc26101228.gif

*thumbnails11.imagebam.com/2611/96f5ce26101229.gif

*thumbnails.imagebam.com/2611/c6475326102774.gif


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 9, 2009)

No GPU= No gaming ; XP PRO SP3 IS OFFICALLY NOT DX10 SUPPORTED.


----------



## gaurarpit (Feb 9, 2009)

You need to have a dedicated Graphics Card for these Games..


----------



## kool (Feb 9, 2009)

jojothedragon said:


> No GPU= No gaming ; XP PRO SP3 IS OFFICALLY NOT DX10 SUPPORTED.



dear plz tell me, how 2 remove DX10 from XP, and install DX9c ???


----------



## gaurarpit (Feb 9, 2009)

Buddy, when you have  Dx10.0 there is no need to downgrade to Dx 9.0.
All the games and apps supported by Dx9 will run well in Dx10.


----------



## harpreet115 (Feb 9, 2009)

There is no need to downgrade from Dx 10 but if you still want to,there is a tool named Dx eradicator which uninstalles Direct X and after a reboot you can install anu version of Direct X.It is a small 240 KB tool.Its download link is:

*rapidshare.com/files/196037206/DX_Eradicator.zip


----------



## kool (Feb 11, 2009)

gaurarpit said:


> Buddy, when you have  Dx10.0 there is no need to downgrade to Dx 9.0.
> All the games and apps supported by Dx9 will run well in Dx10.




then why these low end graphics game also not running on my pc??? like resident evil, nfs, spiderman-3 ???

i always get this error message:

*thumbnails.imagebam.com//c6475326102774.gif


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 11, 2009)

Update the DirectX with the latest updates provided in Digit Dvds or any source. Now, before you point out the no '10', I'd like to point out the fact that a few updates to direct X were released after SP3 was released. So, they've got the label of DX9 but are for all DirectXes. It will update DirectX but the version won't be changed. Try it! It worked in my case(I've  got Vista's DX10).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 11, 2009)

> dear plz tell me, how 2 remove DX10 from XP, and install DX9c ???


PLZ don't call me DEAR. I'm not your ChUnnu MuNNu Baby secondly Try System Restore to get rid of your dx10


----------



## amitash (Feb 11, 2009)

Imo you just need to upgrade to the latest version of dx...its around 90mb just install that and see how it goes

Just download the latest version of dx and install


----------



## harpreet115 (Feb 11, 2009)

"Mr. kool" , do not be in the false belief that games like NFS Undercover,Spiderman 3 are low end graphic games.Even my XFX 8500 GT card could not run SpiderMan3 at medium settings.I also encouter the same problem with my onboard graphics in such games and my onboard graphics are just comparable to yours.
You cannot play these games with your onboard graphics.........


----------



## mpanan (Feb 11, 2009)

u just need the versions of dx 9. having dx 10 does not mean, u have all the components of dx 9


----------



## harpreet115 (Feb 16, 2009)

DG33 Onboard Chipset is a  DX 9.0c graphics supported.Installing Direct X 10 under XP wont work. This only changes the name of Direct x 9.0c to 10.I tried to play Crysis under XP but its very high option works only in Vista.
Buy a  good graphic card.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2009)

*@ kool* - Just get a graphics card atleast a 8600GT or 9500GT & get rid of these probs.


----------



## kool (Mar 12, 2009)

NFS CARBON is not working under XP, but working fine under WINDOWS 7.[]


----------

